# Calico Ghost Town



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We booked the weekend of March 7-9 at Calico Ghost Town in Barstow, Ca. 
Full hookups for $22.00 per night and they still have plenty of sites left if anyone wants to join us









Here's the link if anyone's interested Clicky Here and select View Campsites 1...We'll be in site A23


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

How can we refuse? It's only 30 minutes from Ft. Irwin! Checking schedules now - I should know by tomorrow.

Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

skippershe said:


> We booked the weekend of March 7-9 at Calico Ghost Town in Barstow, Ca.
> Full hookups for $22.00 per night and they still have plenty of sites left if anyone wants to join us
> 
> 
> ...


We were there 3 weeks ago when they had their 50K marathon run. not sure if you have been there before but the sites are real close together and are pretty much dirt... but you can have a great time checking out the old town ..

Wes


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

W Podboy said:


> We booked the weekend of March 7-9 at Calico Ghost Town in Barstow, Ca.
> Full hookups for $22.00 per night and they still have plenty of sites left if anyone wants to join us
> 
> 
> ...


We were there 3 weeks ago when they had their 50K marathon run. not sure if you have been there before but the sites are real close together and are pretty much dirt... but you can have a great time checking out the old town ..

Wes
[/quote]
Hi Wes,

Thanks for the report...I was told that the "B" sites WERE really close together, so we went with an A site in just a row of 3.
Deena in the reservations dept told me that it was one of the nicer spots and that we would be happy there.

I was going to get one of the access road back in sites that looked fairly large, but was told that people and delivery trucks go up and down the road all day long.

We're pretty much going for our son's sake (none of us have ever been there before) and to just get out and go camping anyway...I'm certainly not expecting this to be a first class operation, that's for sure


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Last year on the way to the Utah Rally was stopped at the Barstow KOA which was 5 miles from Calico. What a cute little town. I'm sure the weather will be really nice and pleasant. I know it will better than the 115 weather we had in June 2007. Have a great weekend.

Happy Outbacking-
Steve


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

We would join if we could but things are just a little busy now. We will try on the next one!!!!
Should be great weather.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I checked and the weather averages in that area for March are 70/45


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

4ME said:


> We would join if we could but things are just a little busy now. We will try on the next one!!!!
> Should be great weather.


Ed, I would have to say that that would be quite the distance to travel for just a weekend with a bun in the oven


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I checked and the weather averages in that area for March are 70/45


Sure....rub it in why don't ya!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I checked and the weather averages in that area for March are 70/45


Sure....rub it in why don't ya!








[/quote]
It was 77 and gorgeous today








You should see my flower garden...snapdragons, pansies, white alyssum...all those little happy faces smiling up at the sun...


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Husker92 said:


> Last year on the way to the Utah Rally was stopped at the Barstow KOA which was 5 miles from Calico. What a cute little town. I'm sure the weather will be really nice and pleasant. I know it will better than the 115 weather we had in June 2007. Have a great weekend.
> 
> Happy Outbacking-
> Steve


I wonder if you are refering to Calico or Barstow as "cute". I've never heard Barstow refered to as cute before!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

skippershe said:


> We booked the weekend of March 7-9 at Calico Ghost Town in Barstow, Ca.
> Full hookups for $22.00 per night and they still have plenty of sites left if anyone wants to join us
> 
> 
> ...


Count us in! I'll make the reservation tomorrow!


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

skippershe said:


> We booked the weekend of March 7-9 at Calico Ghost Town in Barstow, Ca.
> Full hookups for $22.00 per night and they still have plenty of sites left if anyone wants to join us
> 
> 
> ...


We were there 3 weeks ago when they had their 50K marathon run. not sure if you have been there before but the sites are real close together and are pretty much dirt... but you can have a great time checking out the old town ..

Wes
[/quote]
Hi Wes,

Thanks for the report...I was told that the "B" sites WERE really close together, so we went with an A site in just a row of 3.
Deena in the reservations dept told me that it was one of the nicer spots and that we would be happy there.

I was going to get one of the access road back in sites that looked fairly large, but was told that people and delivery trucks go up and down the road all day long.

We're pretty much going for our son's sake (none of us have ever been there before) and to just get out and go camping anyway...I'm certainly not expecting this to be a first class operation, that's for sure








[/quote]

Dawn,
Dont get me wrong... I like the place but a lot of people are turned off by the accomadations... It s no Newport Dunes ........
The "A'" sites are the better sites so you should be ok. If you have ATV';s or such it is a great place to ride as well....

Enjoy yourselves !!!!

Wes


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Count us in! I'll make the reservation tomorrow!


Great! Let me know what site you get...
We look forward to meeting you, dw and the kids


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Great! Let me know what site you get...
> We look forward to meeting you, dw and the kids


Dawn, we have A21. We will probably be checking in late, around 6pm. See you then!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We're going to try to leave home around 11:00, so we should be there around 1 or so.

We'll be watching for you...beverages in hand I'm sure


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

skippershe said:


> We're going to try to leave home around 11:00, so we should be there around 1 or so.
> 
> We'll be watching for you...beverages in hand I'm sure


Dawn,
If the weather and time permits, I need to put some time on the airplane... So ether Sat afternoon or Sunday mid morning keep an eye out for for a gray and blue stripped plane. It will be me !!! I will circle the campground !!!

Wes


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

How cool would that be????









Better yet, since it's all desert there, you could just land and meet us for lunch!









I'll make sure to have my camera and zoom lens ready...It would be fun to post some photos of you flying overhead


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

skippershe said:


> How cool would that be????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI, The Barstow-Daggett airport is less than 10 miles from Calico. If you're looking to do lunch you should try "Peggy Sues" which is on Yermo Road near Ghost Town Road. It's an old 50s style diner that we stop at whenever we can.

Have Fun,


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

MJRey said:


> How cool would that be????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI, The Barstow-Daggett airport is less than 10 miles from Calico. If you're looking to do lunch you should try "Peggy Sues" which is on Yermo Road near Ghost Town Road. It's an old 50s style diner that we stop at whenever we can.

Have Fun,
[/quote]

x2 for Peggy Sue's! It's a fun place and good food to boot!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello Dawn:

And we will have to miss this one. I checked our calendar and my youngest Sister is getting married on the 8th. Thanks again for the invite


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

W Podboy said:


> We're going to try to leave home around 11:00, so we should be there around 1 or so.
> 
> We'll be watching for you...beverages in hand I'm sure


Dawn,
If the weather and time permits, I need to put some time on the airplane... So ether Sat afternoon or Sunday mid morning keep an eye out for for a gray and blue stripped plane. It will be me !!! I will circle the campground !!!

Wes
[/quote]

He ll be the one pulling the Outbackers.com banner behind the plane


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I thought this thread deserved a bump since we are only 1 week away!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

One more sleep!









There are still sites available if anyone wants to join our little mini rally tomorrow


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well, we're getting ready to take off...

We were going to pick up our son at school around 11:00 this morning, but I got a call from the nurses office at 10:00 saying that he had been complaining of a head and stomach ache. I guess he made it to the nurse's office just before he threw up









He told her that we were going camping and she said it probably wouldn't be a good idea until I told her that we were going to be in our home away from home and he should be fine. As if I'm going to let a little thing like vomit stop us








It certainly couldn't be any worse that the 10 hour trip home from Zion with a bucket in his lap









He says he's now feeling better...Maybe he just had camper-itus and can't wait to go camping!

See you all Sunday night


----------

